# Cool...



## Schneeeule (5. November 2011)

bei der Fischereischeinprüfung alle Männer in die Tasche gesteckt! 

Gruß


----------



## Tradnats (5. November 2011)

*AW: Cool...*

Wann lässt du sie wieder raus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2011)

*AW: Cool...*

Glückwunsch !#6


----------



## burhave (5. November 2011)

*AW: Cool...*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Wann lässt du sie wieder raus?


----------



## Schneeeule (5. November 2011)

*AW: Cool...*

gar nicht! Ich genieße es! ))


----------



## nureinangler (5. November 2011)

*AW: Cool...*



Schneeeule schrieb:


> gar nicht! Ich genieße es! ))



Gratulation 
Dann genieße mal das Angeln, und Petri Heil 


lg nureinangler#h


----------

